# '73 Skyline GT-R



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Japanese... Muscle?




























anyone ever seen one of these or have any better pictures? i have a lot of interest in this vehicle and am curious to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know if it wa a '71 or not, but I actually did see a rusty beat-up one of that style when I visited Tokyo a few years ago.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

One of my all time favorite cars.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That's a 4th Gen Skyline...check out this site...great Skyline history information there. It says on that site that the R34s are the 10th Gens...wow, didn't know that.


















Looks kinda weird compared to nowadays.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Looks kinda like the Celicas from that era


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BTW...if the pics in my post above don't work then just click on the site I gave. 

NO COMPLAINING! hehe


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

mann...it's so strange to see a non-fuel injected jap car


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Haha, they released a new version of the R32 after the R33 already came out!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Theres an article about an old skyline in a super street mag i had before.Nice write up about that car.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

G35 = R35 

just go to http://skyline.nissan.co.jp/index2.html


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ehh? way off-topic...

personally, i would love to own one of them KPGC Skylines... small car, classic looks, and 165 hp... it wouldn't quite be the rocket that later Skylines were, but it would be pretty neat.

G35=G35... the next R is going to be something else entirely... or so they say... guess we'll find out when it does come out...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, the R35 is only coming in GT-R versions.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *Haha, they released a new version of the R32 after the R33 already came out! *


Mines did. 2003 R32 GTR for 4,500,000Yen. I guess since MINE'S is such a tuner and they essentially rebuild the car with new parts that they can advertise their car as a 2003 even though its an R32.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

No, it says in 1994, the R32 GT-R Vspec II was released, which is after the R33 already came out.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

niky said:


> *G35=G35... the next R is going to be something else entirely... or so they say... guess we'll find out when it does come out...  *


What I meant is that the R35 is based off of the G35 chassis. I'm just curious what motor they plan on putting in the GTR...?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *I'm just curious what motor they plan on putting in the GTR...? *


Search function would give you a hint... 

Most likely it's going to be a VQ3?DETT.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Sami said:


> *Search function would give you a hint...
> 
> Most likely it's going to be a VQ3?DETT. *


Are you serious?!?!?!?!?!?










damn that would kick ass....


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *Are you serious?!?!?!?!?!?*


Well, considering that in JGTC they are already using VQ30DETT for some of the Skylines, running at the 500hp class, I think we can expect the next GT-R to be running something similar.

It won't have the same power potential as RB26DETT but still enough for the intended use of a GT-R (which has never been drag racing).


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

but why would they drop the RB series and go with a VQ. I love the VQ, but like you said, the RB has so much more potential. And we know it fits... i've seen a pic of a 350 with the RB26DETT and I thought I was gonna die of joy...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OMFG!!!!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *but why would they drop the RB series and go with a VQ.*


Cost and emissions for one thing. Also even if the RB fits in the FM chassis, it still doesn't mean it "fits". You have to remember the RB26DETT is a heavy and long engine. Ironblock inline 6. You have more room to balance the car with a lighter and shorter engine.

The power potential of the RB26 was a nice feature in the last 3 gen. of GT-R's but I would rate it as "nice to have", not a "must". Meaning that 500-600 reliable hp would be enough, the car is a race car afterall, not a dragster. To me the Godzilla is about the chassis, not the engine (but that's a nice bonus).


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

BTW, video of a '71 GT-R next to my '92. '71 was a good year...

http://skylinegtr.dynalias.net/modu...addetails&lid=9&ttitle=Two_GT-Rs_side_by_side


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I was readin on an australlian skyline site about the RB's being emmission hogs... are they really that bad. I don't really know anything about the RB series except that they are fast out of the box.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *I was readin on an australlian skyline site about the RB's being emmission hogs... are they really that bad. I don't really know anything about the RB series except that they are fast out of the box. *


They are not that bad, it's just the fact that it's a very old design and it makes more sense to Nissan to move on and use their mainstream engine which is VQ atm. It's more cost effective to them.

RB26DETT isn't that fast out of the box, about 320hp for R32 and 350hp for R34 versions. They are restricted however so small mods will bring up the power considerably. Taking out horsepower easily and reliably is what the engine is good for. After a certain point it starts to cost you a lot just like with any other engine.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The American GT-R isn't going to be a turbo engine. It's gonna have a V8, because Nissan says that Amercans can't take care of turbos.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *The American GT-R isn't going to be a turbo engine. It's gonna have a V8, because Nissan says that Amercans can't take care of turbos. *


they have a point, but that would suck to give us a V8 instead... of course, there is no replacement for displacement... *shrug*


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *No, it says in 1994, the R32 GT-R Vspec II was released, which is after the R33 already came out. *


No, you misunderstand my post. Everyone knows the R32 GTR was carried over for another year while the R33 made its debut. But, there was not R33 GTR until 1995. Nissan wanted to keep a GTR in the lineup so there would be no interruption in GTR production. The MINE's is a completely different issue and I'd say few (if any) here was aware of them.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what exactly is a MINE's Skyline? What does it stand for and what does this company or whatever do to it.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

MINE's is a tuner here in Japan. For more information, you need only look no further than GT2 where their cars are won.


----------

